# Updated headlight



## gixer2000 (Mar 2, 2019)

New headlight offered for the 2011 and up from Ariens. Here it is on my Deluxe 30


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

its nice
still a bad location
i spent 15 bucks for everything and mounted alot better led light
looks stock lights up everything as chute is not in the way
for stock people aka tdwason 45 or 50 i guess is good
15 and a little work you get a proper light
thats why they now offer the bucket light


----------



## Fatboymatt2004 (12 mo ago)

Tried one on my 2020 deluxe 24 and it was brighter than halogen stock bulb but my neighbor who Has a Ariens snowblower to had me look at his light and showed me replacement LED bulb he bought and it was brighter and shines further than Ariens 72104400 light kit. I sent light kit back and bought LED for $12.00. Kit cost me $45.00! I wish there was a factory fit auger housing light kit for the deluxe 24. Maybe ariens will have one soon? Have it on there larger models now. I also installed a waterproof two wire toggle switch when I changed to LED bulb. Can turn light off/on now. Seems a waste to have it on during day time.


----------



## CTHuskyinMA (Jan 14, 2019)

I installed the LED kit and all it does is shine nice bright white light on the back of the chute. It's a little disappointing.


----------



## LenD (Nov 17, 2020)

I found there is always enough light from street lights on bright white fresh snow. But then I do live in town and don't have to rely on moon light 😉


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm retired so daylight works for me .....


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

the street light is three houses down from me so no headlight needed though i do want one


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

1132le said:


> its nice
> still a bad location
> i spent 15 bucks for everything and mounted alot better led light
> looks stock lights up everything as chute is not in the way
> ...


Do you have pictures of what you went with?


----------



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

ChrisJ said:


> Do you have pictures of what you went with?











led light install 28 inch ariens 44cc deluxe


The light is a 7 inch combo flood/spot 9 to 60v dc ip67 3200 lumen 40 watt 8 - 5 watt led 2 center and 1 on each end are spots 2 floods each side of the center 2 spots My research shows that using a switch the light can back feed so am not using a switch I want the light on when iam...




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## Rudyjr (11 mo ago)

I just picked up a Deluxe 28 that I special ordered and was shocked when I unboxed it to see it had a halogen light. It shows on the nameplate that it is a 2022 model but it has the old style light. Anybody here seen this?


----------



## Hogan773 (May 14, 2021)

Rudyjr said:


> I just picked up a Deluxe 28 that I special ordered and was shocked when I unboxed it to see it had a halogen light. It shows on the nameplate that it is a 2022 model but it has the old style light. Anybody here seen this?


Wow

I wonder if due to supply chain issues they "ran out of" the LED modules and they went back to the stockroom and had parts from the halogen modules and just used those in order to get the machine out the door? That said, I really don't know if all models are supposed to include the LED lights or not (ie maybe not so they can then sell you the $45 "upgrade"???)


----------



## Rudyjr (11 mo ago)

Hogan, You are absolutely correct. I called them first thing this morning about another question that I had regarding registering on their site. The young lady I spoke with said that yes they were installing Halogens in units to be able to get them out to supply demand. She said they would be more than happy to send me the LED unit if I was comfortable putting it in myself which I was more than willing and able to do. So far Im very impressed with how easy it was to get ahold of an actual person and to get very upfront answers to my questions. Very upstanding company


----------



## Hogan773 (May 14, 2021)

I find the new 2021/2022 Ariens styling to look like some Orange Batman thing....the panel font, the light housing,


----------



## Rudyjr (11 mo ago)

Doesn’t really matter much to me as long as it works!


----------



## Hogan773 (May 14, 2021)

Rudyjr said:


> Doesn’t really matter much to me as long as it works!


Agree

I'm still deciding whether it is worth $50 for me to do this, or try the 2 pack of LED 881 bulbs for 9.99 on Amazon first, or just stick with Halogen on my Deluxe 24


----------



## Rudyjr (11 mo ago)

Just thought it was pretty nice of them to send one out.


----------



## Hogan773 (May 14, 2021)

Rudyjr said:


> Just thought it was pretty nice of them to send one out.


Yes and no!

Yes it is "nice" of them, but really, they sort of should have done this proactively when they are shipping out machines with old parts. If you bought a new car and they just installed the 10" screen unit from the prior model when the car is supposed to have a 14" screen unit, then you would expect them to ultimately fix that. Here, it seems they are shipping blowers but not telling people that they shipped it with old parts....then when someone is smart enough to notice, they nicely say "oh sure, we will send you the part and you can install it yourself". I mean yes that is nice, but how many people are getting a full priced new blower with a halogen light and they don't really know or remember that they are supposed to have LED? Did Ariens include a leaflet in the box explaining "due to unprecedented supply chain issues, we were unable to obtain enough LED units and thus we made the decision to ship your unit now with halogen so you have it for the winter season....however when we do get the LED assemblies we would be happy to arrange to have it installed at your local dealer, or if more convenient to you, we can ship the unit and you can easily install it at your convenience...."

So actually if they aren't being up front with EVERYONE then I think they still have a little way to go in terms of that excellent customer service. Just my opinion of course


----------



## Hogan773 (May 14, 2021)

I put in an order for these (2 pack for 10 bucks) and will see how it looks. The listing claims it has an "intelligent IC driver" so I don't know if that is a rectifier or something else or just snake oil, but will see.

Longer Lifespan: Built-in intelligent IC driver provides stable current and short circuit protection. Aviation aluminum housing and High temperature flame retardant base provides better heat dissipation. Steady working current with secure using temperature makes 881 led fog light bulb has a longer lifespan up to 50000 hours. 

Amazon.com: Jahy2Tech 2Pcs LED Fog Light Bulbs, 50W 6500K Cool Xenon White Super Bright Headlight Bulb Kit, Waterproof High Beam, 881, 889, 862, 886, 894, 896, 898 : Automotive


----------



## Rudyjr (11 mo ago)

Hogan773 said:


> Yes and no!
> 
> Yes it is "nice" of them, but really, they sort of should have done this proactively when they are shipping out machines with old parts. If you bought a new car and they just installed the 10" screen unit from the prior model when the car is supposed to have a 14" screen unit, then you would expect them to ultimately fix that. Here, it seems they are shipping blowers but not telling people that they shipped it with old parts....then when someone is smart enough to notice, they nicely say "oh sure, we will send you the part and you can install it yourself". I mean yes that is nice, but how many people are getting a full priced new blower with a halogen light and they don't really know or remember that they are supposed to have LED? Did Ariens include a leaflet in the box explaining "due to unprecedented supply chain issues, we were unable to obtain enough LED units and thus we made the decision to ship your unit now with halogen so you have it for the winter season....however when we do get the LED assemblies we would be happy to arrange to have it installed at your local dealer, or if more convenient to you, we can ship the unit and you can easily install it at your convenience...."
> 
> So actually if they aren't being up front with EVERYONE then I think they still have a little way to go in terms of that excellent customer service. Just my opinion of course


It’s a light man. Wasn’t and isn’t a big deal to me. You seem to be way more concerned than I am or was


----------



## Hogan773 (May 14, 2021)

Rudyjr said:


> It’s a light man. Wasn’t and isn’t a big deal to me. You seem to be way more concerned than I am or was


That's cool - if all customers were as chill as you are then manufacturers would be all set!


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Lights, fine. Kindly stow the lightsabers.

-- The Management 🍻


----------



## Rudyjr (11 mo ago)

Hogan773 said:


> That's cool - if all customers were as chill as you are then manufacturers would be all set!


After trying to get a new blower and everyone within 100 miles being sold out I was thrilled to see them come up as available ship to store for a few hours one night on Lowes in my area. The fact it was here in less than a week was a plus considering how difficult it has been to get some items.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hogan773 said:


> Agree
> 
> I'm still deciding whether it is worth $50 for me to do this, or try the 2 pack of LED 881 bulbs for 9.99 on Amazon first, or just stick with Halogen on my Deluxe 24


A buddy of mine tried both the Ariens assembly and the Amazon 2 pack bulbs on his platinum 30 SHO. He decided to go with the Ariens assembly. He said It had a more even spread of light versus a spotty spread from the other bulb.


----------



## Hogan773 (May 14, 2021)

JJG723 said:


> A buddy of mine tried both the Ariens assembly and the Amazon 2 pack bulbs on his platinum 30 SHO. He decided to go with the Ariens assembly. He said It had a more even spread of light versus a spotty spread from the other bulb.


Ok I ordered them this afternoon. I'm still a bit skeptical that they won't just flicker or burn out given the AC current, but others here have reported they work. I always feel safe buying from Amazon because if something doesn't work as planned it is easy to return it.


----------



## Hollowpoint (Oct 20, 2021)

Have the Ariens LED upgrade running on DC, stator is AC


----------



## Hogan773 (May 14, 2021)

Hogan773 said:


> Ok I ordered them this afternoon. I'm still a bit skeptical that they won't just flicker or burn out given the AC current, but others here have reported they work. I always feel safe buying from Amazon because if something doesn't work as planned it is easy to return it.


So I got these from Amazon about a month ago - 2pk for $9.99

Amazon.com: Jahy2Tech 2Pcs LED Fog Light Bulbs, 50W 6500K Cool Xenon White Super Bright Headlight Bulb Kit, Waterproof High Beam, 881, 889, 862, 886, 894, 896, 898 : Automotive

As it was so cold out I didn't do anything with them. Was on Amazon today and realized that TODAY was my last day to return them if they are duds, so went out just now and tried both of them to make sure they work. I would say they are nice and bright and I do not detect a flickering as far as I can tell. The sun is still going down here so I didn't do a super scientific test of brightness or light throw vs the original halogen, but it seems bright and it's of course whiter than the halogen. So I will keep them


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

Hogan773 said:


> So I got these from Amazon about a month ago - 2pk for $9.99
> 
> Amazon.com: Jahy2Tech 2Pcs LED Fog Light Bulbs, 50W 6500K Cool Xenon White Super Bright Headlight Bulb Kit, Waterproof High Beam, 881, 889, 862, 886, 894, 896, 898 : Automotive
> 
> As it was so cold out I didn't do anything with them. Was on Amazon today and realized that TODAY was my last day to return them if they are duds, so went out just now and tried both of them to make sure they work. I would say they are nice and bright and I do not detect a flickering as far as I can tell. The sun is still going down here so I didn't do a super scientific test of brightness or light throw vs the original halogen, but it seems bright and it's of course whiter than the halogen. So I will keep them


There's something off with their numbers.
I'm guessing those are 50W equivalent.

50W LED should be 3500-5000 lumen. Those I'd expect to actually consume 10-14 watts each which isn't bad at all.


----------



## Hogan773 (May 14, 2021)

ChrisJ said:


> There's something off with their numbers.
> I'm guessing those are 50W equivalent.
> 
> 50W LED should be 3500-5000 lumen. Those I'd expect to actually consume 10-14 watts each which isn't bad at all.


oh yeah for sure

There's no way those little things are 50 WATTS of LED.


----------



## Tony-chicago (Feb 10, 2021)

Thank you. Thought the same.
Of course it may get to 50 amps after warranty...
Now you can't...


----------

